# Impossible installer ubuntu sur mini et PM G4



## Membre supprimé 25272 (29 Novembre 2005)

bonsoir à tous

Je n'arrive pas à installer ubuntu sur mes mac
Il y a déjà un message d'erreur pendant le boot
Puis aprés il ne trouve pas le lecteur CD

Par contre la version Live fonctionne bien, et n'a pas d'erreur pendant le boot.

Quelle solution pour moi ?


----------



## avosmac (3 Décembre 2005)

Notre Ubuntu fonctionne sur Mac mini. Et nous n'avons eu aucun souci pour installer. Je ne vois pas ce qui peut foirer.


----------



## Thierry6 (3 Décembre 2005)

peut être que noter exactement le message d'erreur pourrait aider car là effectivement, c'est difficile de dire quelque chose.


----------

